# Peep sight rotating out of the way.



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My peep sight is rotating about 90 degrees to one side and it is blacked out. I have to rotate the string one way every time before I shoot so it will line up correctly. Any insight on this problem? Sure hope I don't have to redo everthing. I won't be able to hunt for about another month but I need this fixed ASAP.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My peep sight is rotating about 90 degrees to one side and it is blacked out. I have to rotate the string one way every time before I shoot so it will line up correctly. Any insight on this problem? Sure hope I don't have to redo everthing. I won't be able to hunt for about another month but I need this fixed ASAP.


Nix thuh peep,after a little shooting you will be happy you did, this will also give you more hunting time in low light conditions-if you anchor the same Every time then a peep is Null!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nix thuh peep,after a little shooting you will be happy you did, this will also give you more hunting time in low light conditions-if you anchor the same Every time then a peep is Null!


If I make sure my release is in the same spot on my cheek everytime will that ensure my shot placement is the same?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If I make sure my release is in the same spot on my cheek everytime will that ensure my shot placement is the same?


You should have started that way, Alway's anchor in the same place!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do. I make sure my release is at the corner of my mouth. I am sure it will be more important without a peep. I started at 11.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I do. I make sure my release is at the corner of my mouth. I am sure it will be more important without a peep. I started at 11.


Lol, i wuz wondering about the Cheek thing :smile:! My point 02-nix it , when your hunting in raining conditions and you don't have to reach over and blow the water out of your peep while drawn on a trophy you will be glad you did! :cheers:


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't change the way you shoot NOW!!. Have it fixed. That is not a big(expensive) problem at all. If you want to change,start practicing after the season is over for next year. Yes going to the exact same hold point is critical,but that will not insure you shoot the same place. That will insure you shoot the same way. Where you point the arrow is where it will fly. Has nothing to do with hold point if you are not shooting at the correct spot.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

I had the same problem with a peep site a few years ago. The problem was the factory string that came on the bow. The string would stretch when I would draw the bow back and at full draw the peep would rotate 90 degrees. I ended up putting a new Vapor Trail string on the bow and it solved the problem.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bone Pile said:


> Don't change the way you shoot NOW!!. Have it fixed. That is not a big(expensive) problem at all. If you want to change,start practicing after the season is over for next year. Yes going to the exact same hold point is critical,but that will not insure you shoot the same place. That will insure you shoot the same way. *Where you point the arrow is where it will fly. Has nothing to do with hold point if you are not shooting at the correct spot.*




I totally agree with not changing it up Now but woth out being rude all the rest of your statement makes No sense!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I was trying to avoid having it restrung. I think just need to go get a peep with the tube on it to align it correctly. Just was poking around to see if it was a quick fix. I hunt on private property and opening weekend is not as critical. Everywhere I have looked is out of peep sights I need to order one online.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Are you shooting with a string loop or attachin your release on the string itself ???Walker


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a quick fix fer ya, wrap dental floss around your serving @ knocking point till its a TITE fit when knocking arrow, then when you knock 1 just make sure your peep is ligned up, the dental floss will keep the peep in line, 100% guarenteed to get you out of the bind your in....WW


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I was trying to avoid having it restrung. I think just need to go get a peep with the tube on it to align it correctly. Just was poking around to see if it was a quick fix. I hunt on private property and opening weekend is not as critical. Everywhere I have looked is out of peep sights I need to order one online.


Changing peeps to one with a tube will work, but, it's not necessary. Do you shoot with a string loop?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nix thuh peep,after a little shooting you will be happy you did, this will also give you more hunting time in low light conditions-if you anchor the same Every time then a peep is Null!


Exactly right. This is the way humans shot bows for ....hmmmm....oh.... HUNDREDS of years. PEEP sights are a NEW(ish) trend. I use one, they are effective BUT they are new technology.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Exactly right. This is the way humans shot bows for ....hmmmm....oh.... HUNDREDS of years. PEEP sights are a NEW(ish) trend. I use one, they are effective BUT they are new technology.


I agree they are not "necessary" but do not make such a change during the season. It's asking for trouble.

If you are unable to do it yourself, just take it to a bow shop and have them put a 1/2 twist in your string. If you were near me, I'd do it for you.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm I guess you don't floss, if you did, your problem could be fixed in less than 1 minute, pure n simple.....WW


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mine's always done that but not after every shot. A simple twist of the peep site before I draw and it's lined up.

A tube will fix your problem if it twists every time you draw or as The Pale Guy said you can take it to a bow shop and have them put a 1/2 twist in your string which will keep the sight straight on the draw.

TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I saw a guy get hit rite between the eyes when the rubber came loose from the bow, I really wanted to laugh but thought it would be in my best intrest to look away. Yrs back when I shot a lot I would have to break down and twist string weekly cuz of stretch, with the new strings there is little stretch but it will at a bad time. I learned the dental floss trick 20 yrs back, I will always take some with me if hunting anywhere but at home, it should be in your hunting bag, it will keep you in the game if you were to break a serving, OR if your peep won't line up, both an easy fix in the field...WW


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have the dental floss thats what I use on bow string. I do not shoot a string loop.


----------

